# 2 Questions



## RI SE-R (Dec 15, 2004)

My first question is does anyone know any tricks to reset the check engine light like they did on the thread with the airbag light and my second question is has anyone had a problem with the cable going to their speedometer coming lose ocassionally? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

To clear your check engine light, pull out the ECU (it is underneath the dash). Using a flathead screwdriver, turn the little screw thing all the way to the other side. Wait a couple secs and then turn it back to the original position. Now the code will either blink where the CEL is, or the code will blink on the ECU LED light. 

To reset it, turn it to the other side and then back agian.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

or you can go to autozone and they'll tell read the code off the ecu (if you dont know whats wrong alreayd) and will probably reset the ecu (if you ask nicely, aparantly they're not really supposed to do it)


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

if u reset it its eventually going to come back on or atleast mine did


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

luckysperm said:


> if u reset it its eventually going to come back on or atleast mine did


However if you go to auto zone and they tell you why it is doing it then you can get it fixed. Then it wont be coming back on any more.


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> However if you go to auto zone and they tell you why it is doing it then you can get it fixed. Then it wont be coming back on any more.


my haynes manuel told me what to fix but i put it off for a while lol


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

This page will give you all of the info you need to manually pull, define, and clear you ecu error code. 

You have a 95 sentra, so I am assuming that your car is a b14. It does not have a cable. It does have a speed sensor.
I bet that your error code is for your speed sensor.
Here is where its located:








And how to remove:


----------



## patvickers1 (Dec 18, 2004)

I really like the photos, very helpful!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

No problem....


----------



## RI SE-R (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks for the help!


----------

